# 10g NPT up and running! (pic heavy)



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

After all the fuss and muss I got my planted tank going! I ran into a sale at my lfs and bunch plants were a $1 each! I didn't end up with the soil substrate that I had wanted to do because I already had a gravel tank set up when I found the plants..however I am very excited to see how this goes...Bali Blaze and Bandit Bijan are really loving their new digs! 
I wish I had been able to get pics from the day I got the tank, made the divider etc. however, I had no batteries in my camera, but here it is!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks great!!
Its not called npt without the soil 
Ive wanted to set up an npt but I have the same dilema than you do... established tank that I don't want to break down. Will be planting this weekend. Have a tubload of plants to use!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Looks great!!
> Its not called npt without the soil
> Ive wanted to set up an npt but I have the same dilema than you do... established tank that I don't want to break down. Will be planting this weekend. Have a tubload of plants to use!


LOL, yes I realize not a true NPT without the soil. I still have more plants to add, the ones you see floating in the pic. I just want to give it a few days and decide where I am putting them. I will end up making it a true NPT at some point I'm thinking.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job.....as long as you have the correct color temp light that will support photosynthesis-the plants should do fine and when you make your trimmings-re-plant them and soon you will have plenty to start another tank....and that one you could start with the dirt to make your natural planted tank....

One thing about plants...when happy they reproduce really fast and you find yourself needing more tanks....lol.....


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Nice job.....as long as you have the correct color temp light that will support photosynthesis-the plants should do fine and when you make your trimmings-re-plant them and soon you will have plenty to start another tank....and that one you could start with the dirt to make your natural planted tank....
> 
> One thing about plants...when happy they reproduce really fast and you find yourself needing more tanks....lol.....


LOL, I love the idea of needing more tanks, hubby not so much..ha ha. The light I am using is 7800k, but the CRI is only 11..My understanding is that the CRI should be a lot higher than that...so, I'm still not sure on the light. I'm leaving it on about 10-12 hours a day. The filter is running on low, at water level, but I removed the carbon from the it, so it is basically just the cartridge with the batting on it..is this okay? I don't want to deplete CO2, but I don't want algae either..so much to remember.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, I moved my other two fish into a divided 5g..hubby threatened to hide the bowls lol


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Oh yeah, I moved my other two fish into a divided 5g..hubby threatened to hide the bowls lol


My hubby made me double triple promise I wouldn't get any more tanks or fish.. I broke that twice  Now he gives me the stinkeye every time I come home with a moss ball container since it looks just like the fish containers hehe


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sapphoira said:


> My hubby made me double triple promise I wouldn't get any more tanks or fish.. I broke that twice  Now he gives me the stinkeye every time I come home with a moss ball container since it looks just like the fish containers hehe


Ha ha ha...yup. My hubby likes the fish more than he lets on, but he definitely thinks that 6 are enough...he just doesn't understand lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The color temp range from 5000-7500k for live plants-Ideally 6500k or kelvin for florescent bulbs for live plants..On 10-12h/day PP...

Some species of algae is normal, expected and a sign of a healthy system, however, since this is a closed system-manual removal of algae is needed on a regular bases just like water changes are needed....Just part of keeping aquariums...Its a balance too....by maintaining the balance you can limit excessive algae to a degree. Understanding and maintaining the balance comes with time and experience....a bit of trial and error....etc.....

Good that you removed the carbon-its not needed especially with live plants-with that said....Its a good idea to always have some fresh unused carbon on hand for emergencies....


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> The color temp range from 5000-7500k for live plants-Ideally 6500k or kelvin for florescent bulbs for live plants..On 10-12h/day PP...
> 
> Some species of algae is normal, expected and a sign of a healthy system, however, since this is a closed system-manual removal of algae is needed on a regular bases just like water changes are needed....Just part of keeping aquariums...Its a balance too....by maintaining the balance you can limit excessive algae to a degree. Understanding and maintaining the balance comes with time and experience....a bit of trial and error....etc.....
> 
> Good that you removed the carbon-its not needed especially with live plants-with that said....Its a good idea to always have some fresh unused carbon on hand for emergencies....


So, is the 7800k bulb that is in there too much? 
So, basically at times the top of the tank will look like the top of a pond? How do you remove the algae?
Yeah, I'm going to have a couple of regular/carbon filters on hand. thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would try the bulb you have for now-provided that it is under 1 year old and as long as the plants are thriving-wait to change it-but once its a year old or the plants are not doing well....Change it to a "Daylight 6500K".....

What kind of algae do you have floating on the surface......If its hair or thread-it might be due to too high watts or light too close to the surface of the water. If it is protein scum-that can sometimes be expected from limited water movement at the surface-paper towel laid on the surface will remove it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> I would try the bulb you have for now-provided that it is under 1 year old and as long as the plants are thriving-wait to change it-but once its a year old or the plants are not doing well....Change it to a "Daylight 6500K".....
> 
> What kind of algae do you have floating on the surface......If its hair or thread-it might be due to too high watts or light too close to the surface of the water. If it is protein scum-that can sometimes be expected from limited water movement at the surface-paper towel laid on the surface will remove it.


Great thanks...The light is brand new. And I don't have any algae..yet, I'm just wanting to avoid as much as I can, and know what to do if/when I do encounter it. Yeah, there is a small film on top, but I get that in my regular tanks at times too..I don't worry about it as long as I know the tank is clean.


----------

